# I bought an old kayak



## beeritself

So I got a killer deal that I couldn't pass up on an old aquaterra keowee II from a guy at work. It's a tandem kayak with a large cockpit, and it is crazy stable. This is my first kayak, so I was excited to pick it up for $40, which included 2 powerflex paddles. Has anyone modified this type before? I am looking to make it more fisherman friendly. Thanks.

Rookie kayaker, seasoned fisherman.


----------



## welldoya

That was a great deal. I used to have one just like it. They are good kayaks. They were around before kayaks became so popular and everybody started making them.
I think you paid at least $200 less than it's worth. Probably more.


----------



## Robin

Go to Jail..............U stole it !!!

Robin


----------



## Framerguy

I agree with welldoya on your deal, they are still being offered for sale from around $350 up to as high as $600 depending on condition and any perks that come with. It is one of Perception's better designed tandem SIK's. 

You rig it for fishing and it should give you many great inshore trips but I don't think I would take it out in the GOM until you get some years of paddling and handling experience under your belt. SIK type kayaks are not surf friendly and, if you get caught out there in a blowup storm, you need to know what to do to make it back to land safely. It is a whole other type of kayaking than SOT kayaking, I can attest to that fact firsthand. 

Good luck with your new rig!!


----------



## Framerguy

Regarding rigging your kayak for fishing, I don't remember how the deck is molded on a Keowee but you might want to check into some kind of Scotty rod holders rather than try to install flush mount holders. If you DO use the flush mounts, be sure to get the type that has a bottom in the holder!! Some holders do not and you don't want water funneling down that rod holder directly into your kayak's interior! Scotty makes all kinds of mounts for their external rod holders from rail mounts to clamp on type mounts and you can use one of them to mount a fish finder also. An anchor system shouldn't be much of a problem to mount on that deck either.

Its been years since I owned a SIK tandem but I seem to remember using the front seat when I went out alone. It seems like the kayak balanced and tracked better with my body weight up front instead of in the aft seat. It's similar to paddling a canoe solo, you sit backwards on the front seat of the canoe to put your weight further forward. I have had to load large rocks in the front for additional ballast if I got caught in a windy storm (good luck finding some of THEM down here!!) so take some time to practice with your new craft and learn to use it to your advantage. Know what to do if you get caught out on the bay when the wind kicks up or a storm blows in on you. Believe me, you do NOT want to learn while being blown around in pouring down rain and 30 mph gusts and you are a mile from shore!! You will also learn that, in windy conditions with waves 3' and rolling in on top of you, the shortest distance from where you are to where you would like to be isn't always a straight line!!

Some of the basic rules of sailing take over and you learn to "tack" with the flow of the water to minimize a broadside capsize and real trouble.

Learn some safety, wear your PFD, and take your time checking out your craft .................... and be home early and don't forget to wash behind your ears and you will do fine!! I have spent over 50 years learning the hard way how to do things right on the water so I hope I have given you some tips you can use. 

OK, if you want to stay out late with dirty ears, that's your call. :whistling:


----------



## beeritself

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and the confirmation that I didn't buy a hunk of junk. I think I will be investing in some of the Scotty rod holders and not the flush ones. We took the kayak on it's maiden voyage this week and I was really please. It is incredibly stable. Monday night we set in at Chickenbone Beach - soundside - and had no problems whatsoever. It's certainly not going to break any speed records, but it's exactly what I think I need in a 1st kayak. Friday night we went out to Chickenbone beach on the gulf side and it went surprisingly well, minus one sinking incident in the breakers (oops). It's definitely not a vessel that was made to handle waves, but it was do-able nonetheless; however, I will only be breaking it out gulfside when there's green flags flying. Depending on the weather, I may take it out tomorrow in some calm water with my 6 year old (wearing PFDs, of course). Once again, thanks for the all the input.

Oh yeah, Framerguy - when I got home I did, in fact, wash behind my ears. Thanks for the tip.

-beeritself


----------



## pole squeezer

Invest in a sea skirt, one that fits that size yak, and maybe surf launches will go smoother. Personally, I'd get a pair of outriggers for more stability, but that's just me.
There was a guy in Boston who landed a 150 pound bluefin tuna in a SIK earlier this year, and he was about 5-10 miles off shore in the Atlantic. There was an article in kayakfishing magazine about him, and what kind of sik he used. Check out the east coast kayak fishing dudes, many of them swear by SIK's and catch monster strippers from them.


----------



## Razzorduck

That looks like a great kayak for sheltered or calm waters. I would not recommend using it in the gulf as it only takes a small wave to swamp you. 
You are going to love it. Have fun and post up your reports!


----------



## Night Wing

A great, great deal.  What a find. :thumbup: Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## tofer

Wow right about a great deal, wish I could find one like that. Good buy no matter what you decide to use it for.


----------

